# Anyone still use Remington "Special Field Guns"



## AnchAk1961 (Jul 17, 2009)

Just curious, seems everyone is using O/U for upland hunting these days.  These were great guns but seem to not be around much any more.  I have seen them used by pheasant hunters in the midwest, especially the 1100 model Special Field in 12 ga in the pheasent fields.   BTW: mine is for sale and it got me thinking that I don't see these in the fields  anymore.  Of course, there are not as many upland hunters in the fields nowadays!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=3788121#post3788121


----------



## Nimrod71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I have one in 20 ga. and I love it.  I bought it new many years about, back in the late 70's.  I think I paid about $175 for it.  It cost a little more than a regular 1100.  I have used it quail and squirrels.  I had it bored to tapped to use different chokes.


----------



## muckalee (Jul 19, 2009)

I would love to find a 20 gauge in good condition.  I had a friend who has one in 12 gauge.  It sure points real good!!!!


----------



## birddog52 (Jul 19, 2009)

Look on Gun Broker should be able to find one


----------



## 8pointduck (Jul 19, 2009)

I have a 12g 870 SF. It is a great shooter.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 20, 2009)

I looked at a SF 16 ga at a pawn shop last year but it was heavy as all get out.

I do hunt with my 20 ga 1100 some and I hunted pheasants in SD with my 11-87.


----------



## AnchAk1961 (Jul 21, 2009)

birddog52 said:


> Look on Gun Broker should be able to find one



Thanks  I have one already.  It is the link shown above.  It is for sale.  I have never shot well with it.  Other rave about them.  I posted some pictures as well.


----------



## AnchAk1961 (Jul 21, 2009)

muckalee said:


> I would love to find a 20 gauge in good condition.  I had a friend who has one in 12 gauge.  It sure points real good!!!!




My 870 20 ga is for sale.    Very clean gun.


----------



## huntfish (Jul 21, 2009)

I shoot the SF 1100 12 ga.... I love it.


----------



## captain bubba (Jul 24, 2009)

I have one, its a good little turkey gun an good on grouse to in the up.


----------



## Jim P (Jul 24, 2009)

You have taken great care of the gun, it looks real clean etc., wish I had use for one, I'd buy it.


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jul 24, 2009)

That is a nice gun you have for sale,Sir.  Wish I had the funds to blow right now.


----------



## AnchAk1961 (Jul 25, 2009)

Lane Morrell said:


> That is a nice gun you have for sale,Sir.  Wish I had the funds to blow right now.



still available.  Save your dollars!


----------



## shortround1 (Jul 29, 2009)

AnchAk1961 said:


> Just curious, seems everyone is using O/U for upland hunting these days.  These were great guns but seem to not be around much any more.  I have seen them used by pheasant hunters in the midwest, especially the 1100 model Special Field in 12 ga in the pheasent fields.   BTW: mine is for sale and it got me thinking that I don't see these in the fields  anymore.  Of course, there are not as many upland hunters in the fields nowadays!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=3788121#post3788121


 my son inherited a remington 1100 in .20 ga. it has a 26" bbl, no ramp and cylinder bore. his grandfather use to buy a case of remington high brass in 71/2 shot every year, most years he used the case on quail alone, those were the days!


----------



## dukeyjoe (Aug 1, 2009)

My daughter Amanda now has AnchAk 1961's 870 LW Special Field and is tickled pink (she hates it when I say that, lol). She got  improved and full choked barrels and I have already located a 99%, like new, Special Field barrel in modified. We'll be shooting it tomorrow if the weather permits. Thanks AnchAk1961 for a very special shotgun for a very special lady.


----------



## jl840 (Sep 5, 2009)

I have a LT 20 Special with screw in choke. Love the gun.


----------



## AnchAk1961 (Dec 23, 2013)

*It was a good trade!*

Stumbled back across this old thread.

I got a great dog and companion.  I hope Amanda is still enjoying the 870.   I took the setter to North Dakota this year.  It was a ton of fun.  Missy did great.  See link below...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=777670


----------

